# Which Cage?



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I think I have narrowed it down to three cages. I can't decide which one to get. I will be getting two males soon both probably dumbos. I want them to have a good bit of room. I want to know which one of these yal would recommend and the pros and cons of each. I am not necessarily going to buy them off the site that is posted just wanted to show you my options. If it makes a difference I live in an apartment but it's spacious.

http://www.petco.com/product/106171/Petco-Rat-Manor-Habitat.aspx?Ntt=rat%20manor&OneResultRedirect=1

[URL="http://www.petco.com/product/116401/Midwest-Critter-Nation-Single-Unit-with-Stand-Small-Animal-Cage.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch"]http://www.petco.com/product/116401/Midwest-Critter-Nation-Single-Unit-with-Stand-Small-Animal-Cage.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch

[URL]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000TZ5BRI/ref=s9_simh_gw_p199_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=17VHXC8DW9V7SB5Y0CFW&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1389517282&pf_rd_i=507846[/URL][/URL]


----------



## Famous Amos (May 23, 2013)

CN is large enough for 2 males. I always say the rat manor is the smallest cage you can do for 2 females. But never house males in it. That cage is tiny. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RattieLove* (May 1, 2013)

The single CN unit can actually hold up to 5 rats, 4 more comfortably.


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

I have the DCN and only 1 rat in it. It's a huge cage and I like it a lot. I didn't have a choice of cages. My rat came with the cage she's in. If I had a choice. I think I would have gone with the DCN or even the single CN. 
After getting my rat and cage, I checked out the prices of the DCN. I was surprised at how expensive they were. I only paid 70 dollars for mine. It came with a rat and LOTS of cage accessories. They may not have handled her much when they had her, but they spoiled her with lots of toys and such. 
It's all about what you like best and have the room for. If you have the room, then get them the biggest best cage you can. My girl loves the space in her cage. She loves to run up and down the ramps and explore. The cage is pretty easy to clean too.


----------



## RattieLove* (May 1, 2013)

Daize said:


> I have the DCN and only 1 rat in it. It's a huge cage and I like it a lot. I didn't have a choice of cages. My rat came with the cage she's in. If I had a choice. I think I would have gone with the DCN or even the single CN.
> After getting my rat and cage, I checked out the prices of the DCN. I was surprised at how expensive they were. I only paid 70 dollars for mine. It came with a rat and LOTS of cage accessories. They may not have handled her much when they had her, but they spoiled her with lots of toys and such.
> It's all about what you like best and have the room for. If you have the room, then get them the biggest best cage you can. My girl loves the space in her cage. She loves to run up and down the ramps and explore. The cage is pretty easy to clean too.


I hope you're planning on getting another rat..rats are not solitary animals. They are not supposed to be kept as single pets, you must always have them in pairs or more, no matter how much time you spend with them. It's unfair to have her alone like that even with all the toys and space. Taking care of 2 is no harder than 1 so please get her a same gender partner as soon as possible.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

RattieLove* said:


> I hope you're planning on getting another rat..rats are not solitary animals. They are not supposed to be kept as single pets, you must always have them in pairs or more, no matter how much time you spend with them. It's unfair to have her alone like that even with all the toys and space. Taking care of 2 is no harder than 1 so please get her a same gender partner as soon as possible.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I am not planning on getting her a cage mate. The person I got her from told me that she's killed 2 previous cage mates and severely injured 2 others. That's why they decided to rehome her.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Daize said:


> I am not planning on getting her a cage mate. The person I got her from told me that she's killed 2 previous cage mates and severely injured 2 others. That's why they decided to rehome her.


Wow, that's pretty bad. It's probably for the best then that she's on her own.

As for Texasratties actual question. If you can go for the CN. It has pull out trays which can make cleaning easier. It also has enough space for 5 rats (rat calc says 6 but with only one shelf unless you really know how to use the space properly with extra shelves and hammocks, leave it at 4 to 5).

If you can't get it, then I would go with the rat manor. It may be a bit smaller (not by much though) then the Super pet cage but it's all metal. it's plenty big enough for 2 males. It can be a bit hard to clean sometimes, but its a pretty good cage in my opinion.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks for the help everyone. I have decided to wait and get the critter nation. I will just save up a little longer so that way I will have an easy to clean and roomy cages for the boys. I think it will be worth it in the long run. I love how it has a stand too that right there pretty much seals the deal.


----------



## cautionblondewithbrain (Jun 17, 2012)

I just wanted to add, another perk of getting a critter nation is that they have add on's you can buy later if you decide you want more room for your ratties. Always a plus, since you wont have to go out and buy another cage. However, I would keep the cage you have as a back up just in case you decide to get more rats later on, since if you don't know you need to house them separately for a while.


----------



## haunt (Sep 9, 2012)

I've owned the ratmanor and the CN and I can tell you from personal experience, the CN is a lot easier to clean up and maintain.
It's a really nice looking cage too


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I have decided on the critter nation for sure thanks everyone for the help.


----------

